

Ask HN: What is the number of JavaScript programmers in the world? - tomek_zemla

In considering any type of for profit tool&#x2F;tutorial&#x2F;ebook that is targeting specifically JavaScript programmers it would be useful to know the potential size of the market.<p>So, I would love to figure out the estimate for the number of active JavaScript programmers. By &#x27;active&#x27; I mean people that write JavaScript code (full-time, part-time or as part of their academic work) vs. HTML&#x2F;Web integrators who occasionally tweak&#x2F;copy&#x2F;paste JS snippets.
======
trcollinson
A very large number?

I will now attempt to give you a more helpful answer that might indirectly
answer your question. In the other HN thread out there today "Those making
$1,000+/month on side projects – what did you make?" one of the answers is
from Wes Bos who made a book and series of videos on Sublime Text editor. He
claims, and I have no reason to believe he would lie, he has grossed $80k in 3
months selling the book at $45 and the book and videos at $60.

Is the JavaScript engineering market large enough to make money off of
tutorials/ebooks? I would say if the content is good, the writing is well
done, and the marketing is fresh, you will do exceptionally well. If Sublime
Text Editor can bring in that kind of money, can you imagine JavaScript? Of
course, the flip side of that coin is market saturation.

Another way to answer this would be, if your biggest concern is potential size
of the market, you should be golden. It is huge.

~~~
tomek_zemla
I read the thread you mention and I am actually one of the people who spent
$45 on that book and did find it useful to get faster at Sublime Text.

The ideas I am considering would address the needs of a subset of JavaScript
programmers - specifically ones doing work with HTML5 Canvas API. There are
some books and resources obviously, but none I would consider very good. My
inspiration here is the quality of work of Jon Duckett -
[http://javascriptbook.com](http://javascriptbook.com) \- great content and
exceptional design!

So, I am looking for the estimate of JS programmers in order to estimate a
small subset that would enjoy high quality Canvas graphics programming
content...

~~~
MichaelBurge
You could release a chapter or two for free, and request people sign up on a
mailing list to receive further updates on your book. This would give you some
indication of interest in your book.

~~~
tomek_zemla
Yes, this is the exact thinking! But, I would like to make the most educated
guess what subject matter would work before writing two chapters of a book.
Programming graphics on Canvas is a niche and I would love to know if it's a
10K programmers crowd or 100K in size?

------
patrice71
Hi, what is a javascript programmer ? For exemple in my case i am a C/C++/Obj
C programmer mainly, but i run a french seo agency (
[https://www.sitepenalise.fr](https://www.sitepenalise.fr) \- shameless plug )
and i use javascript once in a while to help customers with problems on their
websites, does that make me a javascript programmer ? Note that javascript can
also be used on non internet things, such as the unity game engine... so it's
very well spread..

~~~
tomek_zemla
Somebody who uses actively the language on regular basis and has interest to
learn more about it to be more efficient and might have interest in JavaScript
tools and/or utilities that might his/her work easier. Or... another take.
Somebody who types JavaScript code at least a few hours per week on regular
basis. That's my rough definition.

------
v_ignatyev
I propose to focus on web developers when trying to calculate the number of
active JS coders, because practically any web programmer is JS coder more or
less. I do a lot in Python and AngularJS, the most in Python, and I'd be glad
to read your book.

